# Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)



## U.d.o (9. Feb. 2013)

... damit Wasser bezahlbar bleibt !

Bericht Monitor:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82RRXJAMrwc&sns=em

und danach bitte Unterstützen und unterschreiben für: 

Wasser und Sanitäre Grundversorgung sind ein Menschenrecht! http://right2water.eu/de


----------



## jolantha (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...*

Hallo Udo, 
hat meine gesamte Familie schon vor 2 Wochen gemacht, also schon 6 Stimmen mehr !


----------



## U.d.o (10. Feb. 2013)

Hallo Jolantha,

ich bin erst vor 2 Tagen nach dem Hinweis meines Filius darauf aufmerksam geworden und vermute, dass es viele noch nicht kennen oder auch die Tragweite noch nicht erkannt haben.

Also weiter erzählen/schreiben


----------



## VolkerN (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

Ich hab auch gerade unterzeichnet. Es ist wirklich schrecklich was alles scheinbar besser in privater Hand betrieben werden kann. 

Allein die Entwicklung bei der Energieversorgung sollte Mahnung genug sein nicht noch mehr Grundversorgung zu privatisieren.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

Gerad unterschrieben, aber aufhalten kann man den EU Wahn und die zukünftige Weltregierung wohl kaum.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Patrick K (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

und wieder einer mehr 



Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

noch einer mehr


----------



## Christine (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

Natürlich


----------



## inge50 (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

ich auch 

Gruß Inge


----------



## koile (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

Und ich


----------



## LotP (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

definitv!
grad auch in den nachrichten gekommen, dass die 1mio erreicht ist. und zu erwarten ist, dass die kommission bzw. die zuständige kommisarin reagien werden.


----------



## Boxerfan (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

Noch wacker abgeschickt


----------



## Sveni (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

Bin dabei!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Kümmel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Stoppt Brüssel ...(Trinkwasser muss bezahlbar bleiben)*

Ich mache mir nicht mal sorgen um die Preissteigerungen.

Was ziemlich übel werden könnte sind die Folgekosten.


Private Versorger werden unrentable Netzabschnitte brach liegen lassen weil es sich dort halt nicht lohnt in die Infrastruktur zu investieren.
Wenn die also irgendwann so heruntergekommen sind, dass dem Staat nichts anderes übrig bleibt als sie zurück zu kaufen, dann werden da unfassbare Instandsetzungskosten auf uns zu kommen, die uns innerhalb von Tagen in die Staatspleite führen würden.

Das ist 'ne sehr gefährliche Angelegenheit.


----------

